# Phal. thailandica the former gibbosa



## ORG (Feb 18, 2011)

Here an extraordinary well cultivated clone of
*Phalaenopsis thailandensis 'Wössen'*
It grows in Unterwössen in South-Bavaria near the border to Austria in the greenhouse of Franz Glanz.
Some years the species from Thailand and Myanmar was misidentified and mixed with _*Phalaenopsis gibbosa*_ from Vietnam.
































With best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Shiva (Feb 18, 2011)

Spectacular. Thanks for showing an praise the master Franz Glanz.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## ORG (Feb 18, 2011)

Just before I get the private question about the differences to Phal. gibbosa from Vietnam.

Here you can see the differences:






left _Phal. gibbosa _from Vietnam right _Phal. thailandica_ from Thailand





*Phalaenopsis gibbosa*












Here a wonderful clone with big flowers











And here Phlaenopsis gibbosa with all related species






Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2011)

That first one is absolutely wild!!!

THanks for the comparison diagram, Olaf. Very useful and helpful.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 19, 2011)

WOW!!!! I love it and definately want it...!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 19, 2011)

That's a beautiful specimen plant!!!! And a very interesting comparative pic!!!! Thanks!!! Jean


----------



## bcostello (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is my gibbosa in bloom now. It has the coloration of the thailandica, but the upper two side petals? like the gibbosa. Very interesting the difference.


----------



## Hera (Feb 19, 2011)

It looks super happy with you. Thanks for posting the update!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 19, 2011)

Great...! It is very floriferous!


----------



## ORG (Feb 19, 2011)

Dear Bcostello,
really a nice and well cultivated clone also of Phal. thailandica.
Yoiu can see it in the lip.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 19, 2011)

very nice to see these pictures and to see very well-grown examples. my thailandica sits on it's mount but doesn't do anything


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 19, 2011)

All these plants look quite healthy! I like the pink color of the parishii best.


----------

